# I hope someone can help - pulling a photo out in LR to extend a background?



## kate (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Please forgive the rushed message. I have a traumatic brain injury and am having to relearn everything I have known in LR for years. My mentor passed away in April and for the life of me, I cannot remember this one trick he taught me. It was something about pulling a photo left or right to extend a background? I have a photo and need to remove some chairs and I need it to be larger. I am having to relearn everything down to the camera settings so I apologize if this has already been answered. It seems to me that he had me do something maybe in cloning, but that doesn't seem right either. He was able to pull a section out to elongate? Does anyone have an idea what I'm talking about? 

Thank you! 
Kate


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 7, 2020)

If I understand you correctly, then you want to extend the canvas. Lightroom cannot do that. You need Photoshop for this.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, Photoshop (or other editor)
In Photoshop you can increase canvas size from the 'Image/Canvas Size' menu, or even use the Crop Tool and drag the crop margin out and away from the image margin.


----------

